# SIBO and anxiety



## laineyk

Hi 1st time poster, 54 yrs old woman who has suffered with anxiety on and off most of my life. About 3 months ago I finally went to see a GI because gut was killing me and I was losing weight fast (I kept thinking it was due to my anxiety)

after an endoscopy with biopsy I was found to have H-pylori! So went on PrevPac for 14 days and waited 4 weeks to retest by stool sample. Well the HP had been eradicated but I was still sicker then ever and still losing weight.

So 2 weeks ago I had the Hydrogen Breath Test and lo and behold I have SIBO (mind you, I have NEVER heard of either of these and I'm a nurse !!!!)

have been on Biaxin for 10 days and felt even worse with that so quit it and am changing GI's as soon as I can (should have been given Xiflaxin)

question is my anxiety and now depression is really bad. My hands tremor, headaches, neck and shoulder pain, insomnia that's besides the incredible BELCHING and bloating and GUT pain.

I haven't worked since Dec 2012 due to this and so far I cant see an end to it.

I take Zoloft which in the past 6 years worked great, never had any anxiety on it....now it doesn't seem to be doing anything even though we increased my dose. I now have to rely on klonopin/clonazepam daily to get through a day.

Is the SIBO doing this to me or is the anxiety causing the SIBO????? can anyone relate to my story? Please someone respond I am begging God to help and losing hope


----------



## twonK

sorry you're having such a rough time of it.

I can't tell you if it's SIBO causing anxiety or the other way round. In all likelihood it's a vicious cycle I'd say - one that I've also been in for a long time. When my IBS is bad I feel physically weak, I can't think for sh1t and I feel generally poisoned and incredibly depressed.

My two suggestions would be to try a low FODMAP diet and/or to try a different antidepressant. I've found different antidepressants to have radically different effects on my IBS. Low FODMAP helps a lot of IBS-ers but did nothing for me. I'm currently 2 weeks into an elimination diet and have actually found some stability so you might also want to consider that.

HTH,

Pete


----------



## laineyk

Thanks Pete. I have tried other anti d's and to no help. wondering if I should wean off Zoloft and just use a benzo


----------

